# Helpless Female Needing Assistance With Bearings



## Susan_in_SF (Sep 26, 2018)

Hi Guys,
I have a nice Baldor dental lathe / polisher that where one spindle is making noise.  I'd like to replace the bearings.  I understand that I need a drift set to install the bearings properly.  I went to amazon, and saw these type of kits (shown below).  It seems like these kits were made for car bearings.  The blue kit in the middle of the pic has more smaller parts than the other sets, but I am not sure if these were meant for small machine roller bearings.  Am I looking at the wrong items for my application? 

Thank you, for helping my helpless self ;-)


----------



## jgedde (Sep 26, 2018)

Those are bearing installers not drifts.  I'm guessing the bearings in your machine are very small.  IS there a manual that says to use a drift?  That refers to a type of punch (a drift punch).  Those are readily available and inexpensive to boot.  I real nice set (and the set I own) is the Starrett S565WB Drive Pin Punch 8-Piece Set.

Oh and you're clearly not helpless since you're asking for help and you're willing to attempt the repair...  To remain silent, doing nothing, or risk damaging your machine due to say, overconfidence, would make you helpless in my book.  Let us all know how you make out!

John


----------



## BaronJ (Sep 26, 2018)

Hi Susan,

I wouldn't buy anything until I knew exactly what the job required.  I don't know the Baldor lathe that you mention, but the dental lathes that I have seen are quite small, more akin to watch makers lathes.  They might not even use roller or ball bearings, more likely bronze sleeves.  In which case would likely require specalised tools.


----------



## jgedde (Sep 26, 2018)

I just looked up what a dental lathe is.  I am surprised!  A dental lathe is nothing more than a typical Baldor induction motor with a specialized shaft sticking out of each end...  So, I'd image the bearings get replaced just like any other Baldor motor bearings.


----------



## BaronJ (Sep 26, 2018)

Hi Jgedde,

In that case I agree.  Still I don't think any of those kits would be suitable.


----------



## benmychree (Sep 26, 2018)

A suitably sized piece of pipe or tubing would likely do the job; mainly, you just want to drive on the inner race of the bearings, not pushing on the outer race, which could damage the bearing balls and/or races, the outer races generally fit snugly in the end bells and should be easy to disassemble.


----------



## markba633csi (Sep 26, 2018)

Hi Susan, John is correct- you have a lathe, you can probably make a small cylindrical tool to push the bearings out using a press. Or something press-like
mark


----------



## Cadillac (Sep 26, 2018)

You will need a puller to pull the bearings of the shaft of motor. A 2 jaw puller should work. To put them on either a press or pipe as stated  touching only on the inner race. 
Good luck.


----------



## NortonDommi (Sep 26, 2018)

Hi,
       Is this what you are referring too?   https://www.mile-x.com/baldor-340-dental-lathe/

If so dismantle and will be a real simple job. Probably has standard size bearing and if just shielded I'd replace with -2RS.
About all you will need is a hammer and a pin punch.


----------



## HarryJM (Sep 26, 2018)

As as motorcycle mechanic in my mid 20's to 30's I replace many a bearing drifting it in with a small drift punch taking care to not scar the shaft or touch the ball bearing. Light hammering the drift as you move it around the inner race slowly working it down.

Another method I have used replacing the bearing on a Craftsman 150 drill press motor was to put the armature in the freeze and place the new bearing on a small wattage candelabra light bulb to gently heat up the bearing. Then drift the bearing on per previous paragraph or find a suitable piece of iron pipe that will only put force on the inner race and slowly press/drift the bearing on.

Best of luck on learning something new!


----------



## Richard King 2 (Sep 26, 2018)

It looks like you have your answer.   Just don't do it like the shade tree mechanic.


----------



## silence dogood (Sep 26, 2018)

Susan, look up "Baldor Motor Maintenance Lubrication Technology" on the net. Hope that will help. Mark


----------



## dlane (Sep 27, 2018)

Is it fixed yet


----------



## BaronJ (Sep 27, 2018)

Hi Guys,

This web site  https://www.mile-x.com/baldor-340-dental-lathe/  comes up as insecure for me !
Non of the browsers that I use will let me near it...


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Sep 27, 2018)

markba633csi said:


> Hi Susan, John is correct- you have a lathe, you can probably make a small cylindrical tool to push the bearings out using a press. Or something press-like
> mark


Hi Mark, I am still a newbie.  Plus, I thought it would be convenient to have a range of sizes already at hand, just in case.
I have made many friends in the last couple of years who are very experienced older machinists.  They are another reason why I have so much stuff (in addition to me finding deals and getting stuff for free from my liquidator friend Gary).  Anyways, my friend George, who is moving out of state and getting rid of a lot of stuff, gave me, literally, gazillions of woodworking and metalworking books yesterday.  Many of these books are pre WWII.  He also gave me a milling attachment for a 12 inch Atlas lathe when I don't even own such a lathe!  Anyways, George also spent some time explaining that a good project for me would be to make a set of bushing drivers/presses since many of my machines use bronze bushings.  So, I actually have my heart set out on doing that specifically, lol

I think I have a good website name that I registered, but I still need to make the site.  It will be called makerlair.com

Since I have SOOOOOOO much stuff that I don't need, including duplicate vintage books thanks to George, I was thinking about just posting the stuff I have on the site in hopes of making sales without ebay fees.  One book that I have a duplicate of is actually my favorite book.  It is called Advanced Machine Work, by Robert H. Smith.
https://www.amazon.com/Advanced-Machine-Work-R-H-Smith/dp/0917914236

My liquidator friend Gary buys large quantity stuff at machine shop auctions  It is common for him to buy 8-10 Bridgeports or gigantic lathes at one auction.  He often throws away in his scrap dumpster PERFECTLY GOOD stuff.  I dumpster dived when I saw he threw in there over 50 pieces of vintage lathe toolholders of various sizes where many were Williams and Armstrong.  When I visited him this week, I pulled out a Quantrex heated ultrasonic cleaner out of his dumpster, and asked him what's wrong with it.  He replied, "Nothing.  You can take it if you want."  

I also pulled out a dozen neoprene covered 6 inch wide rollers that Gary said were brand new.  A lightbulb went off in my head about listing this type of stuff on my site.  The rollers would be sold for cheap (hell, they were free for me), and would be good for a maker.  Someone could easily build a homemade belt sander with nice traction with the rollers, but they wouldn't get the idea until they actually see it on my website.  I also pulled out a rubber covered drive roller that was 13 inches wide with a sprocket gear at the end.  Someone out there could make a conveyor belt for a drum sander with that.  All they have to do is just see it on my site to realize that.  So, that is enough of my rambling that was not connected to anything on this post, lol.

Here is a pic of me and Gary at my very first machine auction  (not my greatest pic, sorry)  I was taken aback at literally being the only female anywhere.  At that auction, I bought my first Baldor grinder and pedestal for $175


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Sep 27, 2018)

Cadillac said:


> You will need a puller to pull the bearings of the shaft of motor. A 2 jaw puller should work. To put them on either a press or pipe as stated  touching only on the inner race.
> Good luck.


Hi Cadillac,
I am in the process of buying a good set of gear pullers.  The piece of crap gear puller I got from Harbor Freight fell apart.  No one to blame but me for buying from that store...


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Sep 27, 2018)

NortonDommi said:


> Hi,
> Is this what you are referring too?   https://www.mile-x.com/baldor-340-dental-lathe/
> 
> If so dismantle and will be a real simple job. Probably has standard size bearing and if just shielded I'd replace with -2RS.
> About all you will need is a hammer and a pin punch.


Yup, mine looks like that, except the side pieces have a little surface rust.  It also came with some sort of portable dust collector that you would place behind the wheel.  I only got 1 so I'd have to move it to the other wheel if needed.  Got these 2 items off craigslist for $40, and I made a friend from the seller.  I told him I'd hook him up with a DC motor and PWM  for his South Bend 9 for $100.  I like to be nice to nice people


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Sep 27, 2018)

HarryJM said:


> As as motorcycle mechanic in my mid 20's to 30's I replace many a bearing drifting it in with a small drift punch taking care to not scar the shaft or touch the ball bearing. Light hammering the drift as you move it around the inner race slowly working it down.
> 
> Another method I have used replacing the bearing on a Craftsman 150 drill press motor was to put the armature in the freeze and place the new bearing on a small wattage candelabra light bulb to gently heat up the bearing. Then drift the bearing on per previous paragraph or find a suitable piece of iron pipe that will only put force on the inner race and slowly press/drift the bearing on.
> 
> Best of luck on learning something new!


Thanks Harry.  That armature freezer suggestion sounds totally do-able.  I will keep that in mind.  
I found this  bearing set.  Am I getting close to the bearing drifts that I am looking for?  I really try to not be half ass with bearings.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  That is another reason why I want a proper set at hand.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Sep 27, 2018)

lol


dlane said:


> Is it fixed yet[/QUOT


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Sep 27, 2018)

silence dogood said:


> Susan, look up "Baldor Motor Maintenance Lubrication Technology" on the net. Hope that will help. Mark


Ok, I will check it out


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Sep 27, 2018)

BaronJ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This web site  https://www.mile-x.com/baldor-340-dental-lathe/  comes up as insecure for me !
> Non of the browsers that I use will let me near it...


Try this link
https://www.baldor.com/brands/baldo...rs/grinders--buffers--lathes/polishing-lathes

Here is a pic



Here is a pic of something I want badly, but I am looking for the vintage heavy duty bigger version (Ahhh machine porn...)


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Sep 27, 2018)

Here's a link to a guy restoring an older Baldor polishing lathe.  Mine kind of looks like his, except, with mine,  there is a 3 position switch for 1725 rpm/Off/3450 rpm at the bottom.
https://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=351014&showall=1


----------



## NortonDommi (Sep 27, 2018)

BaronJ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This web site  https://www.mile-x.com/baldor-340-dental-lathe/  comes up as insecure for me !
> Non of the browsers that I use will let me near it...





BaronJ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just bookmarked it then posted.  I run Avast and IO Bit anti-malware which flat out blocks any site with bad stuff.  I just followed the link and had no problem so no answears sorry.


----------



## Cadillac (Sep 27, 2018)

Here’s a bushing driver set I’ve used for 25 plus years as a mechanic. The bigger units are more for cone and race bearings. Your gonna need like 1 1/2” and smaller bushing drivers. 


This set would work good for installing bearing but for the price I would just make whatever needed and do myself.


----------



## BaronJ (Sep 27, 2018)

Hi Susan, Guys,

Thanks for that alternative link.  It worked just fine.
The dental lathes that I've seen were nothing like that Baldor.

I agree that a simple two or three leg puller would be all that was needed to remove the bearings, and a bit of tube the right size to match the bearing inner race would be all that was needed to refit the new one.

I changed the bearings on my workhorse grinder recently, a pair of 6202ZZ, the housing just pulled off.  The bearing did likewise with my hands and a piece of wood over the end of the shaft against my stomach.  The new bearing was a little more reluctant to go on but a few taps with a hammer and length of aluminum tube sorted that.


----------



## Cadillac (Sep 27, 2018)

So the big question is what is a dental lathe used for??? Looks like it’s a buffer of some sort?


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Sep 27, 2018)

Cadillac said:


> So the big question is what is a dental lathe used for??? Looks like it’s a buffer of some sort?


Yeah, I was planning to use it on polishing smaller pieces.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Sep 27, 2018)

Cadillac said:


> Here’s a bushing driver set I’ve used for 25 plus years as a mechanic. The bigger units are more for cone and race bearings. Your gonna need like 1 1/2” and smaller bushing drivers.
> View attachment 276449
> 
> This set would work good for installing bearing but for the price I would just make whatever needed and do myself.
> ...


Thank you very much.  At least I now have an idea what they look like now, lol


----------



## Janderso (Oct 25, 2018)

Helpless Female?
I don't think so.


----------



## NortonDommi (Oct 25, 2018)

Janderso said:


> Helpless Female?
> I don't think so.


+ 1 to that.


----------



## hman (Oct 26, 2018)

First off, another +1 on the "I don't think so"!!!


Susan_in_SF said:


> Here is a pic of something I want badly, but I am looking for the vintage heavy duty bigger version (Ahhh machine porn...)
> View attachment 276448


Secondly, you might want to consider the "Multitool" belt grinder/disk sander attachment for whatever grinder (even an inexpensive one) and/or motor you end up with.  I have one myself, installed on what used to be a wire wheel grinder, and it's worth the ~$220 price:
https://store.multitool-usa.com/products/mlt-362-attachment


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Oct 28, 2018)

hman said:


> First off, another +1 on the "I don't think so"!!!
> 
> Secondly, you might want to consider the "Multitool" belt grinder/disk sander attachment for whatever grinder (even an inexpensive one) and/or motor you end up with.  I have one myself, installed on what used to be a wire wheel grinder, and it's worth the ~$220 price:
> https://store.multitool-usa.com/products/mlt-362-attachment


Thanks for the link, hman.  Yes, I will definitely check into this


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Oct 28, 2018)

NortonDommi said:


> + 1 to that.


I just said that since there is a stereotype about guys preferring helpless females sp it makes them feel needed, lol. ;-)


----------

